# Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Oliva V



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been waiting for this cigar a long time. Perfect draw, excellent burn and a taste that suits me perfectly. The only complaint I have is that...

Read the full review here: Oliva Series V Special V Figurado Cigar Review - Oliva V


----------

